# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hygrophila polysperma "Sunset"



## Ali Khan

_Hygrophila polysperma_: *Hygrophila polysperma* Sunset Hygro

First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: High Light
_Growth_: Grows like a weed with high light, CO2 and fertilizer
_Demands_: Likes iron
_Pruning_: Frequent pruning required. Very invasive.
_Water hardness_: NA
_Specials_: Gets red in low Nitrate and high light tanks.
_Propagation_: Easy via cuttings.

[This message was edited by Robert H on Sun September 07 2003 at 04:42 AM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson

Nice pics Ali! Is yours really that color, or did you enhance the picture? Mine are always much lighter pink color.

Definetly polysperma has to be the all time easiest to grow plant. It grows like rabbits have babbies! Either the green or red version is so simple to grow. Under good light, well balanced with C02 and nutrients, the plant grows incredibly fast.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Ali Khan

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Nice pics Ali! Is yours really that color, or did you enhance the picture?


No I didn't enhance the picture. This is how it is and this is now the plant should be growing under low nitrates. 
In my other tank its a lighter pink due to higher nitrates.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Mine are definitely not quite as pink, either. My NO3 levels are usually around 5ppm. I'm trying to get some more growth out of the tank so I've temporarily raised my nitrate levels and I miss that coloration! I love this plant, though.

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## Dojo

*::ictures stopped working:::*

~D

----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~
*Read my profile for tank Specs!*


----------



## kherman

WOW!

Definitely adding this to my list of plants to get!!!! Nice pictures BTW!

http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Electricmbuna

i have low lighting in my tank and they grow like a weed i have to cut mine every week it can be a pain picking up dead leafs that fall off at times because they build up after awhile


----------



## gpodio

I too have this plant growing like a weed in low light with a rich substrate however color is nicer in my stronger light tank.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## George Willms

I have this plant in my low and high light tanks and I find that the red is much more intense in my low-light tank. That tank also has higher nitrates though. Anyone else notice this connection?

George


----------



## Jeremy S

George, in your tank with the high light how many watts do you have? I have noticed that if I put the Hygrophila polysperma in a high light area in my tank it reddens up a lot.


----------



## George Willms

Roughly 4.5 WPG Jeremy. I've recently started dosing a bit more phosphate and that seems to have helped redden it up a bit. Still nowhere near as red as my low-light tank, but markedly improved.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Crocodylus

Mine seem to be growing like weed, had to do a major prune this weekend. They are growing on a fluorite enriched substrate with aprox 2.8W/Gal
lighting, they are not as red as those tho


----------



## George Willms

They grow like a weed in anything! IME they like iron and phospate. Those will get them nice and red.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Sharky

Very Beautiful plant, i was going to ask my second question to this forum regarding plants with a different color than green and where to get some. This one is defenitely going on my list. Any other colors around? Like some yellow or white plants or flowers? 

Thanks


----------



## Crocodylus

There are some that flower, given the right conditions (CO2, lighting, nourishment, etc)

I guess if you have a green thumb you will do good









Saludos mi colega yaqui


----------



## imported_russell

here is my sunset hygro. the veins are actually really pink, but my camera sucks!!

if anyone needs any of this plant, i have wayyy too much. just send me a pm.


----------

